# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Blonde Vienna emerald bottom sword guppy

## Tarzan78

Just bought some blonde Vienna emerald bottom sword (BS) guppy from Europe... Pretty unique...  :Wink: 
加减看，伤眼勿怪。Enjoy!...  :Smile: 




Happy Gupping!...  :Grin:

----------


## astro

Unique bro

----------


## Tarzan78

> Unique bro


Yup, glad u like them... Not sure if Singapore has this German strain.

----------


## Shi Xuan

The second photo should be the best representative of this strain. Try to select future males for this trait. If I'm correct, the best standard for Wien Smaragd according to IKGH, is a good "Meander" pattern on the body and an emerald green caudal peduncle with good sword extension. Do you have any photos of the female? The phenotype of the female varies, because I've seen females that look exactly like wild guppy females to ones with a slight tinge of emerald color at the edges of the caudal. 

As for the male in the 1st photo, it should be somewhere closer to what the IKGH would have called, a Multicolored bottomsword.

----------


## Tarzan78

> The second photo should be the best representative of this strain. Try to select future males for this trait. If I'm correct, the best standard for Wien Smaragd according to IKGH, is a good "Meander" pattern on the body and an emerald green caudal peduncle with good sword extension. Do you have any photos of the female? The phenotype of the female varies, because I've seen females that look exactly like wild guppy females to ones with a slight tinge of emerald color at the edges of the caudal. 
> 
> As for the male in the 1st photo, it should be somewhere closer to what the IKGH would have called, a Multicolored bottomsword.


Yup, this is from IKGH breeder judge Claus Osche. ^^
The females look really normal, easily mistaken as wild guppies. 
Will take when more free. Now too many strains to handle. ^^

----------


## Shi Xuan

Claus Osche? Not many Singaporeans get fishes from him. I only heard a couple of guys who got some guppies from him many moons ago and that's it. 

With that many strains, keep them going and hopefully, there would be more of these good quality strains around in Singapore in the future. Do you or any of the people you know here keep short tail strains? I haven't seen them for quite some time or maybe I'm simply not aware of.

----------


## Tarzan78

> Claus Osche? Not many Singaporeans get fishes from him. I only heard a couple of guys who got some guppies from him many moons ago and that's it. 
> 
> With that many strains, keep them going and hopefully, there would be more of these good quality strains around in Singapore in the future. Do you or any of the people you know here keep short tail strains? I haven't seen them for quite some time or maybe I'm simply not aware of.


I've just met him last week in Frankfurt & got 3 short tail strains from him, spade tail, round tail, spear tail, etc. Can let u have if u r keen. ^^

----------


## Shi Xuan

Guess you must be having a great time there! So did you by any chance, manage to visit his fishroom? I'm sure there're lots of treasures there. Maybe sometime in the future, you can visit his friend, Tobias Bernsee and here's his blog;
http://guppyfocus.blogspot.sg/

I wrote to Tobias on some occasions before and learnt a lot about some German guppies from him, a very knowledgeable guy! 

Also, Jens Bergner or Herman Magoshitz, I'm sure Claus would have told you if you'd ask.

----------


## Tarzan78

The 'clown fish' of guppy...  :Razz: 
This strain been with me for over a year now...

----------

